# Lurking in the dark:Haunted Yard 2012 picture slideshow



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a slideshow video of my haunt this year. You can also see our inflatable gemmy archway in this slideshow. Thanks for all the advice for this year and new hauntforum friends I made. This site rocks! Here's the slideshow of pics link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The little ToTs will love that - very kid friendly


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very cute, the kids will love it, and it can hardly get any easier for the setup on it.
I hope you don't end up with some idiot stabbing or slashing it.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

nice touch


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great! Have fun!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> anyone know how long these can run?


Mine has been on for almost three weeks straight. :devil: And I believe the instructions said not to leave outdoors for more than ninety days. Though, my mind could be playing tricks on.

.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope It's not too decieving bc it may be cUte but I gotta few slight gory scenes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I see, lure them in with cute then hit 'em with gore, diabolical!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha, I love it! It looks great with your set up.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE! I hope ya'll had a wonderful, successful Halloween. I can't wait to dive into all the photo's and video's posted right here on Hauntforum. Anyway last night was my haunt and it was had a great turnout for tot's and gathered plenty of donations for our local food drive. Another great year for our little kid friendly home haunt. I must admit i learned from a few mistakes lighting wise in the haunt so next year i can be ready and do something different on that aspect but yeah... I figured instead of posting a boat load of pictures i'll just make a video slideshow. Hope you all enjoy and if some of you want to see this and can't view the video let me know and ill go ahead with posting actual pictures. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you bio


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - some great shots and props there. Looks like you had some fun!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks headless. It was a pretty good time. I had a lighting failure in the garage part of my haunt half way through...Yeah i was running everything off batteries (BIG MISTAKE).. Ah well, a lesson learned for next year. lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on a successful haunt and getting donations for the food drive!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats on a successful haunt and getting donations for the food drive!


Thanks roxy! I hope yours (and all you guy's) haunts were successful and fun!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks like fun! clowns are cool too


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good to me!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'm slowly but surely making sure to check out everyone's haunt and display. I'm loving what I'm seeing so far!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Should have more pics to share tomorrow.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry I haven't added anymore pics.. Should throw some on today and if you haven't checked out the slideshow video be sure to check it out!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

loved the family photo at the end!..love tot friendly haunt


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks Great.......nice job


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I loved it but maybe I watched something different than everyone else....I didn't think it was cutesy at all. And I love the Dropkick Murphy song, a personal favorite of mine. Way cool haunt!


----------

